# PC-Analyse



## cyprus1985 (13. August 2006)

hallo und schönen Sonntag,
2 Fragen habe ich:

kennt jemand ein Programm, das am PC die Hardware überprüft und einem sagt, dass es da oder dort Probleme bzw. Konflikte gibt?

ab und zu macht mein PC beim Hochfahren Probleme in der Art, dass beim Einschalten er wiederholt einen Piepton von sich gibt und nix tut.
erst wenn ich die Resettaste drücke, fährt er normal hoch.
woran könnte das liegen?

Danke vorweg.


----------



## mc_gulasch (15. August 2006)

Aloah

Tool: keine Ahnung

Piepton: Nimm dir dein Handbuch vom Motherboard zur Hand und schau hinten nach, was die einzelnen Töne bedeuten. Verschiede Pieptöne = Verschiedene Probleme. Nachdem er nix tut, du aber was siehst, tipp ich mal ganz frech auf RAM oder GraKa.

Gruss vom Gulasch.


----------



## koka123 (15. August 2006)

Everest Ultimate Edition 2006
Sandra Pro 2007
Toolstar Test Win 1.09
Toolstar Win Professional Edition 2.01
Winalyzer 07-12.2006

Tests dieser Programm in Computerbild 17/2006


----------



## cyprus1985 (22. August 2006)

danke mal vorweg. ich habe einige Programme ausprobiert, aber es wurden keine Fehler angezeigt.
jetzt gibt es jedoch eine neue Entwicklung - wenn ich den PC hochgefahren habe, wird plötzlich der Bildschirm schwarz. Gerade so, als wäre er schon länger eingeschalten und geht nach einiger Zeit in "Monitor ausschalten"-Modus.
nach 1- od. 2-maligen Reset läuft er dann ganz normal.
Was kann das wieder sein?


----------



## cyprus1985 (30. August 2006)

habe neuen Treiber für Grafikkarte installiert u. es scheint so, dass mein Problem damit gelöst wäre.
mal schauen, ob es so bleibt.


----------

